# Socionics Description: The Best INTJ Guide Ever Written



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

Read more here:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...description-best-intj-guide-ever-written.html



Happy said:


> *The Analytical INTj*
> 
> 
> *By Peter Bartl [ENTj]*
> ...


----------

